# ???the other site.....



## jimr (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been a member of this forum for some time but have not been too active in actually doing a lot of smoking and posting Q-view.  I am also a member of the other site as are many others here, with a similar name.  If someone could tell me what happened to the "other site" it would be greatly appreciated.  I enjoy reading and sometimes participating in both forums.  All I get when trying to connect is "THIS ACCOUNT HAS BEEN SUSPENDED" notice.

Anyone.........


----------



## placebo (Jan 7, 2010)

If I had to guess I'd say you've been banned. Which site as there are several?


----------



## rambler (Jan 7, 2010)

This link http://box518.bluehost.com/suspended.page/ must be bad but you should be okay here http://www.smoking-meat.com/


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jan 7, 2010)

somebody hacked there email account and they are working on fixing the problem.  NO ONE was has been banned.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 7, 2010)

I believe it had something to do with paypal and fraudulant bulletins that folks were getting in their emails. I didn't get one, but many did. I'm sure things will return to normal, just like they did here, it just takes  patience.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a copy of an email that was sent to me.

Wednesday, January 6, 2010, 12:03 PM

[font=arial,helvetica]The email hack has caused the server owners to suspend the account. I just talked to Ken and made him aware- he said he figgered it might happen. He's working on it... at work of course. He asks for some patience- and figgers he might actually have to do the "security update" that killed the place last time too... Oh Joy. Anyway...our apologies and it will be back ASAP!  Thanks folks-[/font]


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 7, 2010)

This message is what you get when the hosting company for your site suspends your acct for one reason or another. It can be caused by security issues, fraud, non-payment etc. I believe that the last message said its was because of a security issue.

Patience is a hard thing to come by at times but speaking from experience I know the admins will appreciate it.


----------



## coyote (Jan 7, 2010)

explains things well I believe.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2010)

All you need is this site anyway so there. STOMPING FOOT down


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 7, 2010)

Some updates er bein installed that the owner wasn't made aware of.  They will get back up as soon as they can.  

I got lots a good friends on many sites here, there an everwhere


----------



## morkdach (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm with him on this one ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.
i stood behind Jeff when this one went down & I stand behind Ken on his.
we are here to enjoy & share.
I did recieve the paypal email and i dont even have it


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I had trouble with PayPal on a cyber world.  Had to leave them as they insisted on only paypal payments.  They have since changed there stand on this but I personally won't use them.


----------

